# Good Mechanic? (Vancouver, BC)



## Lifer (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi all. I need to replace the timing belt on my 1991 Pathfinder. The dealership will do the t-belt, water pump etc. for $1150 plus tax. 

I'm wondering if anyone could recommend a good Nissan mechanic in the lower mainland that might be a little less $ but do just as good a job? Or should I stick with the dealership for a job like this?

Thanks so much!


----------



## juliarichard34 (Oct 4, 2009)

I think you need to go to the car showroom and consult the expert over there.I am sure he will solve your problem in a minimum cost.


----------



## Lifer (Sep 13, 2009)

juliarichard34 said:


> I think you need to go to the car showroom and consult the expert over there.I am sure he will solve your problem in a minimum cost.


Thanks for the response, but "at a Minimum Cost?!?!?!? 

Clearly you've not compared dealership repair prices with smaller shops.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

just make sure you go somewhere that will gauruntee there work...

im not to familiar with the lower rainland for mechanix and what have you but i do know of a few performance shops that are quality... lol.... maybe they could point you in the right direction... try Ztune Motorsports: Canada's Nissan & Infiniti Tuning Specialists!!! they are a nissan performance shop in burnaby they might be able to give you a hand


----------

